# REplacing headlights



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to replace my headlights on my 94 Altima? ANy help would be appreciated!


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

on the back of the headlights you have to press the sides in quite hard and pull to get the harness off the bulb then move the rubber and you will see a medal spring like piece holding in the actual headlight. just push that in and move it to the side and pull out the bulb, then replace. then just go backwards in these instructions for re-assembly.


----------



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks I'll try it




mrnoname said:


> on the back of the headlights you have to press the sides in quite hard and pull to get the harness off the bulb then move the rubber and you will see a medal spring like piece holding in the actual headlight. just push that in and move it to the side and pull out the bulb, then replace. then just go backwards in these instructions for re-assembly.


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

*more info*

if you need more help check out autozone.com. They have the pictures and instructions for 1994 altima and other stuff that can help you change the headlights. Try this link: http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1b/65/b4/0900823d801b65b4.jsp


----------



## bcc1906 (May 9, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks Speedman, web page worked perfectly. Can't thank you enough!



speedman said:


> if you need more help check out autozone.com. They have the pictures and instructions for 1994 altima and other stuff that can help you change the headlights. Try this link: http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiB..._us/0900823d/80/1b/65/b4/0900823d801b65b4.jsp


----------



## speedman (Feb 4, 2005)

*No Problem*

:cheers: Anytime! I am glad to help.


----------

